# Reunited sisters.....



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2014)

This story goes back one year and one month. I acquired some osage staves and brought them to SGTP to have HatchetBowDan give me his knowledge and make a bow. The original plan was to give him a stave for his help and he was able to split it into three.




    Dan finished his bow in Jan. He gave stave #2 to Dan Spier which he completed in April and I took #3 home w no plans. Not long after I was told I needed to make a bow w it and I did after much time.
    I personally find this trio very interesting and was glad to be apart of it. Enjoy the pics I took of their 1 yr reunion....


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2014)

HatchetBowDan's

Martin's

Dan Spier's


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 8, 2014)

That's cool seeing them together.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 8, 2014)

Those are really beautiful bows. You picked a tough one for your first try, but you really did a good job. What you've done in the past year is hunting in the truest form. Congrats.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2014)

That is just flat out cool.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2014)

Triplets, that copperhead has a thirst for blood.mikE


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 9, 2014)

Very cool. I like that you each chose a different snake for you backing.


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 9, 2014)

This is awesome Martin, you all did a fantastic job and made some beautiful bows


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful bows.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2014)

that's a story for Primitive Archer Mag right there....pictures and all!!!!!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 9, 2014)

I could read stories like this everyday. We should have a bowoff sometime in the future and everyone here attempt to build one of their own and then show them off with their story. Not to take away from this thread, it is great and Martin already knows I' ve got a crush on his bow......


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats a good looking trio.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 10, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> that's a story for Primitive Archer Mag right there....pictures and all!!!!!!!



too cool! should have shown each bowyer with his bow.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 10, 2014)

That's really cool.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 10, 2014)

Martin, those are beautiful. If the other two rattlers are half as deadly as that copperhead, then there are a lot of critters scared to death of snakes. 

I was wondering if you call them "Twisted Sisters"?

Seriously, great story and photos. I have really enjoyed reading about your journey. Good luck with the flint knapping and killing a big game animal with all handmade gear. Hope you and that copperhead stay as deadly as you are.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome pictures and story


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not often that three sisters all turn out to be lookers.


----------



## gurn (Feb 10, 2014)

They sure look nice. Barry you are right on the chances ah 3 lookers.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> It's not often that three sisters all turn out to be lookers.



There is a couple empty hooks on my wall waiting if I could ever get em to come back home....


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweet story and bows!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool, great looking bows! Those old gnarly osage staves will teach you a lot about bow making, too.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 11, 2014)

That is a great looking set of bows! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2014)

The story will continue. There are two more sisters hanging around waiting to be made beautiful. One appears to be a direct relation to these and the other may just have one parent the same I'm not totally sure. What should I do? I want to build another but it would also be cool if a 4th bowyer was added.         ..


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 11, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> The story will continue. There are two more sisters hanging around waiting to be made beautiful. One appears to be a direct relation to these and the other may just have one parent the same I'm not totally sure. What should I do? I want to build another but it would also be cool if a 4th bowyer was added.         ..



Well since you mentioned it I will volunteer to whittle one out of your stave..... 

How long is the stave to the far left?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 11, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> There are two more sisters hanging around waiting to be made beautiful. One appears to be a direct relation to these and the other may just have one parent the same I'm not totally sure. QUOTE]
> 
> Been wondering who da babies daddy is.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2014)

Barry Duggan;8492712
Been wondering who da babies daddy is.:huh:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I believe they are all from the same gene pool. How cool will it be to have 5 sisters?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2014)

Barry Duggan;8492712
Been wondering who da babies daddy is.:huh:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I believe they are all from the same gene pool. How cool will it be to have 5 sisters as lookers? These 2 need some help...


----------

